# Anyone hunt north of Watford City?



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi all,

Sounds like real mixed reports on the opener but everyone got their birds (and skunk  ). Good to hear! Me and a buddy will be coming out from UT at the end of the month for pheasant and sharptail.

I was wondering if anyone has hunted north of Watford City and if so how the conditions were and what kind of bird numbers they were seeing? I usually hunt from Crosby down to Watford City on PLOTS but would like to try some private land too.

Anyhow any reports from the NW corner would be greatly appreciated. One other question. As a thank you to any landowners who let us on, what do the landowners appreciate as tokens of appreciation? Especially from another state? Any tips from you landowners would be very helpful.

Thank you all for the information that is shared on this board, and good luck as the season progresses.

Mike


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I know that area got hit hard last week with the Blizzard! I'm sure it did make a dent in the population.


----------



## utahhunter (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Rick,

Looks like we'll be hunting more to the south and east this year. Appreciate the help!

Mike


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

They didn't get hit nearly as hard as the central and SW portions of the state.

There is good hunting to be had!


----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

The crosby area is not a good bet, few birds to start with and then the snow happened. I would stay south.


----------

